# Organize your bearings.



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2014)

Great piece of info to print out for your bearing collection. I put it here because I thought it was a great piece for organization.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice, I'll print that!


----------



## filmonger (Jun 23, 2014)

Very Helpfulllllllll !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Great reference-thanks for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------



## TammyN (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 23, 2014)

*Brilliant*

Thanks


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like you could use a nice set of these for reference. If anyone needs high res scans I can email them. rustyspoke66@gmail.com I can also do all 9 prints on high quality card stock in 11" x 15" for 20.00 shipped. They make great functional wall art.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 24, 2014)

That was swell!

Unfortunately. I don't have many bearings. I sometimes wonder where I am as well.


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 28, 2014)

*Thank you*

I will definitely



QUOTE=rustyspoke66;358526]Looks like you could use a nice set of these for reference. If anyone needs high res scans I can email them. rustyspoke66@gmail.com I can also do all 9 prints on high quality card stock in 11" x 15" for 20.00 shipped. They make great functional wall art.
View attachment 157465View attachment 157466View attachment 157467View attachment 157468View attachment 157469View attachment 157470View attachment 157471View attachment 157472[/QUOTE]


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for this information...


----------



## jd56 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the catalog pages. There's is nothing more frustrating when not taking pictures as to how to reassemble these hubs. But a picture breakdown is extremely helpful.

I guess I need to organize my bearings somehow.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 30, 2014)

*D2 drivers*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Looks like you could use a nice set of these for reference. If anyone needs high res scans I can email them. rustyspoke66@gmail.com I can also do all 9 prints on high quality card stock in 11" x 15" for 20.00 shipped. They make great functional wall art.
> View attachment 157465View attachment 157466View attachment 157467View attachment 157468View attachment 157469View attachment 157470View attachment 157471View attachment 157472




are the new departure D2 drivers interchangeable on prewar and postwar model D coaster hubs??


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 1, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> are the new departure D2 drivers interchangeable on prewar and postwar model D coaster hubs??




Yes, from my experience


----------

